# Growing..growing...grown?



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

For a Standard they should be fully grown at 2 years of age but will continue to mature in their features and coat until about 3.

My Standard girl turned 3 in May and she has stopped growing/maturing.


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

i'd sy your past the big growth. you know the one where you buy a olr and it lsts a whopping 2 weeks. but height growth done? doubt it. expect that to be past 1 year and maybe small height past that- then all that filling out .


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Desmond got past all the big growing spurts around that age too, and then basically leveled out around 10 months. He has filled out though, so he may have grown a tiny bit since then, but that was when he pretty much reached his adult height. He stopped growing like a weed, anyway.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Ha, well ironically I weighed and measured Millie tonight. She has grown 1/2 an inch and gained 3 pounds since 2 weeks ago. 

I guess I spoke to soon about being done growing!

Gosh, she is such a little porker. She is 22 1/2 inches tall and 45.5 pounds. And I swear she isn't fat and I do not overfeed her! She is a solid girl. Her body is in perfect condition (ribs can be felt but not protruding) but her weight sounds like a lot for her size! She basically has been filling out as she goes. She is not awkward or skinny like many puppies.


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

Mia is 23 inches tall and about 40 lbs and just turned a year old. But she is on the lean side. She just had one of those growth spurts where they get all lanky afterwards. I'm hoping it will be her last. But she has a TON of filling out left to do. 

I woulnd't say Millie is to far off! Mia is to thin, even for me (I like nice lean poodles). She goes through this skinny phase each time she grows. She always chubs up a little right before she grows too. I wouldn't worry to much about Millie's weight!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Olie had a big growth spurt around 10 months. He was also not growing much before then. I have not measured but he now stands over Suri.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

temperance started slowing down about that time, but i think she's doing another little spurt. she's 9.5 months.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

faerie said:


> temperance started slowing down about that time, but i think she's doing another little spurt. she's 9.5 months.


how big is temperance now?


----------



## fcmorel77 (Aug 5, 2010)

Mason has just a hair of inch on Millie (23 5/8), but she has a little over a lb over him. He's felt a little slim these past few days, I think he just had a height spurt. I didn't measure his height/weight when we first brought him home (shame on me) but about 2 weeks ago I weighed him at 40lbs (again didn't grab a height). They grow so quickly!


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

i am not 100% sure, but she's about 46-48 pounds or so. i weighed her a few weeks ago at 46 pounds.
i'll try to weigh and measure her this week.


----------

